# how do i upload pic



## DeoNaught (Sep 21, 2016)

how do I upload pictures from my computer instead of urls


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2016)

Drag and drop your image/file into the reply box. You then have the option to post it as a thumbnail or the full picture.

This can't be done in PMs or Blog/Review reply posts though. You will have to link images from there.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 21, 2016)

Voxel said:


> Drag and drop your image/file into the reply box. You then have the option to post it as a thumbnail or the full picture.
> 
> This can't be done in PMs or Blog/Review posts though. You will have to link images from there.


 Thank you.


----------

